# Couple Coyotes



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Managed to pick these up in the same set after two consecutive checks.... first time ever.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nebraska?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Wyoming


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ahh, reminded me of the some of the NE sandhill country.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Where in Wyo? Looks just like at our place south of Newcastle.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice yotes!


----------

